# information needed !



## indeara21 (Mar 30, 2016)

I need a help to apply for a affordable property in Australia. Actually, i am doing graduation in some reputed University in India & want to go Australia to complete my research on my topic but am not sure about the place to visit & reside as few parts are very expensive & out of my reach. I searched on internet & found microburbs site (microburbs(dot)com(dot)au) which have very unique & useful data but still need more information about it to plan better. Best preferable chances to apply for the same would be around Oct'16.... Hoping positive guidance on my issue.... Regards !


----------



## jasonrebello (Nov 3, 2015)

*Check theThread on accomodation*



indeara21 said:


> I need a help to apply for a affordable property in Australia. Actually, i am doing graduation in some reputed University in India & want to go Australia to complete my research on my topic but am not sure about the place to visit & reside as few parts are very expensive & out of my reach. I searched on internet & found microburbs site (microburbs(dot)com(dot)au) which have very unique & useful data but still need more information about it to plan better. Best preferable chances to apply for the same would be around Oct'16.... Hoping positive guidance on my issue.... Regards !


Hi indeara,

Welcome to OZ!!

Suggest you look for the thread - *Finding Accommodation when you first land in Australia* which I started today.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

indeara21 said:


> I need a help to apply for a affordable property in Australia. Actually, i am doing graduation in some reputed University in India & want to go Australia to complete my research on my topic but am not sure about the place to visit & reside as few parts are very expensive & out of my reach. I searched on internet & found microburbs site (microburbs(dot)com(dot)au) which have very unique & useful data but still need more information about it to plan better. Best preferable chances to apply for the same would be around Oct'16.... Hoping positive guidance on my issue.... Regards !


What part of Australia are you going to would be the first question.

Are you buying or renting?

The cost to buy can vary a lot depending on location. A new 4 bed house and land can cost between $250,000 and however many millions you have available, depending on location.

Most areas right on the beach front and in the Cities are very expensive.


----------

